# Big rumen preventing labor?



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

This sounds strange, but can a goat with a naturally big rumen have it prevent her kid(s) from getting into place? I'm really worried about my doe. She's a ND FF, we don't have an exact due date as she has silent heats and was in with the buck every few days until Nov. 20th. She's really short and has a naturally big rumen, but now she's just huge all around. She's been 'positioning' all last week and having white plug discharge daily. Her bag filled last night and she has strutted teats leaking a little milk today, but it still feels like she has babies high up on her right side. She snores so loud you can hear her outside the barn, she walks completely post-legged and grinds her teeth. She just seems to be in pain but not progressing. She isn't dilated at all. Could her rumen be causing this? Her entire belly is tighter than a drum all the way around, pooping and peeing in small amounts every ten minutes or so.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

she kinda looks like she could have more than two in there or two in there O.O


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Regardless of rumen size she is getting ready to kid. Though Boers with huge rumens it didnt affect their ability to kid.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The grinding teeth concerns me a little bit. You said her rumen side is hard? She may be a bit bloated. I would offer her baking soda.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree with ThreeHavens...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A doe getting ready WILL sometimes grind her teeth a little. Not continusly or loud, but softly.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Looks and sounds like she's getting close. I'm thinking positive thoughts for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, and I am guessing 3 babies, 2 bucks, 1 doe.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the input! Her left side is still depressible, just tight. She's chewing cud and all, she's just HUGE. I mixed baking soda with her loose mineral awhile ago, I'm thinking if she hasn't delivered tomorrow morning I'll walk her around a bit, maybe get things moving. She's out of triplets, so who knows what she'll have! So far out of three kiddings we've had buck/doe twins (doe was stillborn) a HUGE single buckling that I had to pull (and probably got gray hairs from) and twin bucks born last night. One doe this season would be nice!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm in the same boat with Bee ... she is so huge, her sides are sagging a bit.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm thinking she's probably not in active labor after all, she's out here eating her hay and looking at me like "uh, can I help you?" Has to be soon though, I mean her udder is like a bowling ball! She's arching her tail a lot too


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like what Bee is putting me through!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I haven't had one girl anything this whole year. Besides rabbits, that is. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Almost no one has! I'm 6 months pregnant with a boy, and every other expecting mom I know is having a boy as well. Folks who run the feed mill we go to have had over 70 piglets born this spring, less than 10 were female. Seems to be a 'boy year' for all species.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

WOW. Congrats on your human baby! 

I am hoping my last ewe will maybe give me one girl at least.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks, our third son and sixth child. I hope your ewe cooperates! Maybe next year we'll all be deluged with does...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh Lord, I hope! 

Man. that is a lot of kids. I could never handle that many! LOL


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ours were just the opposite  from Jan. Until March we had 8 doelings born and 2 bucklings.
And one of our ffs was short and shes always been a hefty little gal. Her pelvic bones were too small and couldn't have her babies naturally. Luckily I stayed down at the barn for a LONG time that day because I had an odd feeling. Sure enough at 6 pm she went into labor, she pushed out 3 water filled sacks, I had never seen that before so I went in to check things. Sure enough babies could not pass. We called the vet, she insisted she would try to pull them. She arrived at 7, tried until 830, then we packed up and followed her to the clinic. She said the babies are probably dead, but we will try to save the mom. She performed the c section and let us assist. Her stomach was so huge 2 of us had to hold her back end up while another kept check on the oxygen machines. She finally got passed her full little belly and was able to get the babies out. They were both alive. 2 of us worked with them to get them to breath. I cried when they started crying out and squirming. Mom and babies made it though and the 2 doelings are now 2 months old.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Still nothing, but she still has the faintest trace of ligaments. Didn't want to be touched tonight, then cried when I left the kidding pen. We'll be outside tilling all day tomorrow so if she decides to cooperate we'll be close by! At the ABSOLUTE LATEST she would be 145 days on April 16th. I think her belly has gotten smaller on the right, hopefully kid(s) lining up?


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

STILL nothing. Teats are more full but not completely strutted yet, I've been bringing her out to walk around the barn with me. No more discharge and her ligs feel really tight and short, but nothing but mush behind? Absolute latest she could be due is the 14th. Hopefully soon!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like exactly what my doe is doing except everytime I look at her she looks back like what are you looking at? She is making me go even grayer fooling me into tHinking it's going to happen the minute i leave. She is so tired of me hovering around her back end checking for any change.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Late in pregnancy the uterus actually pushes the rumen out of place, all their internal orgaans get squished up towards the rib cage. So no, a big rumen wont get in the way. 

Definitely sounds like she has a full load in there, poor girl.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a doe with a big rumen..kidded twice, but the last time had trips and developed a prolapse. She lost the 3 kid..huge buckling and he was very hard to pull! She was with a buck for a few months this year and never settled. I think that last delivery broke her... Now she's a good auntie .


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

CrookedTreeCheryl said:


> Almost no one has! I'm 6 months pregnant with a boy, and every other expecting mom I know is having a boy as well. Folks who run the feed mill we go to have had over 70 piglets born this spring, less than 10 were female. Seems to be a 'boy year' for all species.


I was hoping for a boy, so of course I got a baby girl.


----------

